
Sony's attempt to trademark 'Let's Play' is refused by the U.S - doppp
http://tsdr.uspto.gov/documentviewer?caseId=sn86801899&docId=OOA20151229112407#docIndex=0&page=1
======
xcgvgh
If I'm reading it correctly it got denied because it would be too similar to
an already existing trademark: _LP LET’S PLAY_.

Yuck...

